# Not exactly a betta question?????



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am planning a discus aquarium and any advice will be appreciated!



It will be a planted aquarium maybe soil. I don't know how many gallons I will need to house the fish that I want. Following the 10 gallon per discus rule I will list the possible fish. 

-6 discus 
-6cardinal tetra 
-4 corydora 
-2 german blue ram 
-3 pearl gourami 
-4+ danio 

Any fish that I have not mentioned besides tetra please say it!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

jaysee said:


> What are the dimensions of the tank?


I don't have the tank yet I'm just planning how many gallons and the fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

how many gallons do you think you want?

Most people have a spot in mind for a large tank, so perhaps you know how much space you have - that will determine what size tank you get which in turn determines your stocking.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Discus are not the easiest fish to keep. Be sure to do your research on them and be prepared to do plenty of water changes to keep them healthy. I don't want to discourage your discus dreams, but to make sure you were aware of what you would be getting into!


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

Briz said:


> Discus are not the easiest fish to keep. Be sure to do your research on them and be prepared to do plenty of water changes to keep them healthy. I don't want to discourage your discus dreams, but to make sure you were aware of what you would be getting into!


Thanks for that tip! I've actually been researching discus for quite some time and I've been wanting to get them for a while now. Thanks for making sure I did know about them. A lot of people don't say anything like that or make sure the person is educated about them!


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

jaysee said:


> how many gallons do you think you want?
> 
> Most people have a spot in mind for a large tank, so perhaps you know how much space you have - that will determine what size tank you get which in turn determines your stocking.


It doesn't really matter how many gallons for me but nothing over 5ft in length


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You should get the largest tank you can fit/afford. The more water, the better for the discus. In the 4 foot size I would get a 90 or even a 110. There are 5 foot tanks that are 100+, but they are not nearly as common.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I've heard mixed results as for housing numerous Gourami's together- what might be better (correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not 100% sure on this) is four instead of three, two males and two females, so they can pair off together.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

With gouramis, you want more females than males. If you get 2 males and 2 females, the dominant male will claim the 2 females and harass the other male. I have 6 pearl gouramis in my 125. I used to have 7 - tried to keep 2 males together. While there wasn't a fight or anything between the 2 males, the new male became super aggressive to the other 6 so out he went. I am going to add another male and see if it was just that particular fish that was causing problems. Pearl gouramis are quite a bit different than their 2 spot cousins, though. They are much more group oriented and laid back.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Good to know! Thanks for the info, Jaysee!


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who gave information! I definitely learned many new things!


----------

